# Jinx, a homeless bunny



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

When I went into the Sheboygan Humane Society today to do volunteer work, I found out that Jinx had died yesterday. They're not sure what happened, but one of the caretakers found him having a seizure in his cage, and the bunny died in his arms. This was the favorite bunny of that particular person, and he had been trying to convince a friend to adopt him.

Jinx was a gorgeous blue mini rex boy. All he wanted was to snuggle with everybody and to lick people. I almost fell on the floor giggling the other day because he wouldn't stop licking my neck while I held him. 

Binky free, Jinx. I hope you are snuggling with the other bunnies at the Bridge.

:sad:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm sorry Naturestee. At least he died in the arms of someonewho loved him. He would have had the happiest ending to what was probably a hard life.

RIP Jinx, enjoy being free up there


----------



## Haley (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh Im so sorry Angela. Its never easy, even when they arent our own. He sounded like a little sweetheart.

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Bunnicula (Dec 28, 2007)

Binky free, Jinx...in your forever home :rainbow:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm sorry..

Zin


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 28, 2007)

binkies away jinx <3

:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 28, 2007)

Rest in peace Jinx.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 28, 2007)

Poor little Jinx. He will have lots of arms to hold and cuddle him at The Bridge

jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2007)

Those licks are precious memories. 'Tis comfort that he was being held ... and his personality touched your heart in the time he sat at the shelter.

I'll think of Jinx,


----------



## Ringer (Dec 30, 2007)

little sweetness. It's amazing just how fragile they are. I can see him now kissing my little buns at the rainbow bridge, Angels all.


----------

